# Can you bring food and beverages to Disney parks from outside?



## rrazzorr (Apr 27, 2011)

I realize the question is rather naive, but can someone please confirm that you in fact can bring food and beverages into Disney parks at WDW?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## equitax (Apr 27, 2011)

*Yes- No Glass though*

See title for answer!



rrazzorr said:


> I realize the question is rather naive, but can someone please confirm that you in fact can bring food and beverages into Disney parks at WDW?
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## rrazzorr (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply. Someone got me worried with a statement that one cannot bring food/drinks from outside; and our child happens to be allergic to many things under the sun.


----------



## equitax (Apr 27, 2011)

*If you plan on eating in any of the restaurants*

You would be surprised what can be accomodated by the folks at Disney with a bit of notice...

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/




rrazzorr said:


> Thanks for quick reply. Someone got me worried with a statement that one cannot bring food/drinks from outside; and our child happens to be allergic to many things under the sun.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's some more info straight from the Mouse's mouth regarding allergies.

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/

Chris


----------



## logan115 (Apr 27, 2011)

equitax said:


> You would be surprised what can be accomodated by the folks at Disney with a bit of notice...
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/



Great minds think alike !

Chris


----------



## rrazzorr (Apr 27, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Here's some more info straight from the Mouse's mouth regarding allergies.
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/special-dietary-requests/
> 
> Chris



That's right, thanks again, already read all about the allergies and Disney's commitment, quite amazing. Made reservations for few dinners, have already notified restaurants. Regards


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 28, 2011)

Also, no hard sided coolers and no alcohol.

If you're going to AK, there are no straws allowed because of the animals.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a few limitations as noted in the other replies. Great idea to bring your own as the cost in the parks is very high while the quality barely reaches edible level in far too many cases.  A quick ice cream or soda is costly but a nice cooling break on a hot day. As for actual meals you are far better off planning to dine elsewhere or bring your own. Other than sweet snacks there is little food of any quality at all to be found within the gates.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 28, 2011)

The counter service meals are actually fairly reasonable.  Adult meals (without drinks) are typically $9-$10.  Children's meals (with drinks included) are typically $5.

When our whole family goes (i.e. we have the stroller), we usually pack sandwiches and Pringles and snacks.  When it's just me and the older two (and my wife and the youngest stay back at the timeshare), we usually just buy lunch there (unless we're coming back for a nap/break around lunchtime, which we often do, in which case we eat when we get back).

Bring ice packs and a quality soft-sided cooler.  It can be VERY hot in Orlando (low 90s last week!), and cheap soft-sided coolers just don't cool things cool very long.


----------



## rrazzorr (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Michael, very helpful, we'll grab a soft-sided cooler.


----------



## jlwquilter (Apr 28, 2011)

We bring in mostly bottled water and sodas - in a small hard (slightly bigger and a bit taller than an 6 pack of soda) sided cooler. Maybe now that I 'know' that hard sided coolers aren't allowed we'll be told 'no' the next time we go.  At Animal Kingdon we tend to also bring in lunch type foods - last time I had leftover chicken wings from dinner. Messy but really yummy. At MK we eat at Cosmic Rays* (expensive of course but decent chicken and convenient) and at Hollywood the small sandwich type shop around the corner from the Brown Derby.

Since the chicken wing thing worked out fairly well I probably am going to go that route more often going forward.

* Anyone also been to Cosmic Rays since they insititued the new seating rules? You can't go in and save seats while someone else is getting the food. They have employees roaming the floor to spot people leaving tables, doing a quick wipe down and then flagging the 'host/hostess' to send the next group over to that table. I personally saw a young man ejected who was trying to save seats for his family. I kinda liked the new system - I don't have to hover over people getting ready soon to leave and no one hovers over me. The wait line moved fairly quickly. Also didn't have to balance a loaded tray while trying to rush to a far table to nab a table, all while trying to avoid tripping over bags, strollers, feet, etc.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 1, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> * Anyone also been to Cosmic Rays since they insititued the new seating rules? You can't go in and save seats while someone else is getting the food. They have employees roaming the floor to spot people leaving tables, doing a quick wipe down and then flagging the 'host/hostess' to send the next group over to that table. I personally saw a young man ejected who was trying to save seats for his family. I kinda liked the new system - I don't have to hover over people getting ready soon to leave and no one hovers over me. The wait line moved fairly quickly. Also didn't have to balance a loaded tray while trying to rush to a far table to nab a table, all while trying to avoid tripping over bags, strollers, feet, etc.



I hope that they institute this policy at all of the quickserve places. Sometimes, (especially at Columbia House) we have had our entire party of 9 people all with their food on a tray waiting for a table while 20 tables are being held by people with no food. We could sit and eat and be done by the time that the people that they were holding for were through the line.

e


----------



## got4boys (May 1, 2011)

Freeze filled water bottles and also juice boxes if you do not have ice packs.

Keep a few unfrozen, but refrigerated before you head to the park. 

We do water bottles 1/3, 1/2 and 3/4 full and freeze. Then they will defrost at different times and have cold water.

Peggy


----------



## phoward336 (May 2, 2011)

Instead of carrying water bottles, I stick Crystal Light drink packets in my purse and we just ask for ice water (all venues that sell soda on property will give you one for free).  That way we counteract the horrible tasting FL water without lugging around bottles!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 2, 2011)

phoward336 said:


> Instead of carrying water bottles, I stick Crystal Light drink packets in my purse and we just ask for ice water (all venues that sell soda on property will give you one for free).  That way we counteract the horrible tasting FL water without lugging around bottles!



Great idea! Even for someone who's not a fan of Crystal light...they make those individual serving mixes for a lot of drinks now


----------



## Jasmine658 (May 2, 2011)

*Ice Tea & Cranberry Juice*

I own several 3oz reusable travel bottles. 

Then I take frozen cranberry juice (brand without the high fructose corn syrup), defrost in refrigerator, and fill a 3oz bottle before boarding plane. I do this for my daughter who drinks nothing but cranberry juice and filtered water.

For myself, I brew a strong batch of ice tea on stove, also pour the brew once cooled into 3oz bottle, and have ice tea for my travels. I can't stand sodas, or anything that reads high fructose corn syrup, sugar, carmel color, cocaine residue for flavor, or artificial flavors - somehow none of that appeals to me. Just give me a nice cold ice tea when hot outside. Pack a pre-cut lemon too. I refuse to ever buy bottled water or sodas, etc...think HUGE waste of money, nothing but profit for companies providing nothing in return except cavities for kids, and the worst is that all these plastic bottles - few really actually get recycled, many going into streams, then out to other water sources that we then DRINK. People in the future will be drinking water with high composition of plastics....just wait and see.

I then never travel without my reuseable coffee mug, double wall stainless, and my reusable water bottle that I refill with filtered water, and a plastic camping set with serrated knife that goes through airport security. My husband laughed when he saw me first time packing my underwear, socks, etc in the Brita filter and putting in my carry-on luggage  - we don't check anything except for kids car seats on planes. Also always reusable shopping bags refusing all the plastic bags. Think these are the most important items to pack next to good shoes, cell phone, money & drivers license.

At Kidani Village last trip to WDW last month, was glad to have my Brita in our villa. Security didn't care  how many stacks or reusable drinking containers I brought into parks, but think they do look for glass & evidence of alcohol, etc, and won't permit those items. My son has special diet, does not eat anything in the parks, so I have to bring everything for him. The 3oz bottles of concentrate cooled with ice packs are a great way to go for beverages.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 3, 2011)

+1 for Brita filters. I have a Brita pitcher for the  condo and 4 Brita Sports bottles for the parks. They work great and the initial cost was less than 2 cases of bottled water. I am horrified at the idea of what drinking from all of those plastic bottles is doing to our organs.

I keep all of the above in our Owners Locker.

elaine


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2011)

The security guys checking the bags at the gates love to tease you if you have good food with you.

Sheila


----------



## icydog (May 5, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Just a few limitations as noted in the other replies. Great idea to bring your own as the cost in the parks is very high while the quality barely reaches edible level in far too many cases.  A quick ice cream or soda is costly but a nice cooling break on a hot day. As for actual meals you are far better off planning to dine elsewhere or bring your own. Other than sweet snacks there is little food of any quality at all to be found within the gates.



Have you dismissed all of the table service restaurants in Epcot and the Brown Derby at the Hollywood Studios? Some are really very good. 

Even the fast food place in the French pavilion is excellent and I love the Sunrise Cafe at the Land Pavilion for another fast food place with a lot of good food.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 5, 2011)

I actually find Disney's counter service meals fairly reasonable for a theme park.  You can get kids meals (with a drink) for $5 and virtually any (counter service) adult meal (without a drink) for under $10.  For some things (like some of my favorites -- a huge deli sandwich at Hollywood Studio's Starring Rolls, a shrimp basket at Magic Kingdom's Columbia Harbour House, a rib dinner at Animal Kingdom's Flame Tree Barbecue, or fish & chips at Epcot's Yorkshire Country Fish Shop in the UK), it's great quality and in line with non-park prices.

At $30-$60 each (after tax and tip), I find most of the table service restaurants to be a horrible value.  It's hard to think of anything that you couldn't get better quality for half the price outside the parks.

Of course if you're packing a lunch, it's WAY cheaper.  A ham and cheese sandwich costs what?  Maybe $0.50 to make?  A can of Pringles for $1?  A six pack of soda in plastic bottles for $3?


----------



## Janann (May 11, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> The security guys checking the bags at the gates love to tease you if you have good food with you.
> 
> Sheila



True...I had quite a stash, and the security guy pointed to the woman next to me and said hey, if you two share you can have a good meal!  I said sshhhh...we're not supposed to have any food in our bags!:rofl:


----------

